# Are there any words your poo can understand?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie and Dexter can actually understand a few words that they can pick up even if I am talking to and looking at someone else and I'm not cheating by saying it in an excited way.

1 Squirrel and Pussy cat
They can always hear these two and will hurl themselves at my bay window even if I whisper them.

2 The names of everyone in my family. They rush to the front door to look for them.

3 Walkies.
Total delirium in the kitchen by the back door.

4 Treat time.
They rush to their treat drawer and wag excitedly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lets see.....
Chicken as in wings
Dinner....even though that's actually breakfast
Ta - Tas ... That's walkies really 
Ball
Bed
Teddy
Can I move? ..... That's when they are sat on me and I need to get up.
Do you need to go out ? 
Wee wee 
And then the usual sit etc 
Oh and ...it's your Daddy or is it your Daddy? When someone comes home from work, the kids no longer care but the dos are still excited x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually Dudley is more a man of action than words! He knows commands but I guess that is not what you mean, he knows my sons name or that could be another command as he goes looking for him if I say 'where's Oliver', but its signals he really picks up on and working out what is happening at certain times.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Definately "Walkies", Coco goes crazy when you even whisper it. She also understands "Dindins" because she runs to the bowl. And "whats this", that is her command to come for a treat when she's off lead...she will even leave chasing a rabbit when I say that one! I think she understand Good girl, because she looks all smug and happy when we say it, lol.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep... I get a response even if I'm monosyllabic! I spend my conversations spelling words. Here goes:

Outside
Door  (makes life difficult lol)
Lead and harness (goes nuts)
Dinner (another difficult one)
Cat (goes nuts)
Birds (goes nuts)
All of the names of people in my family (goes to the door or window)
Car (again.. Difficult to avoid)
Living room (goes straight there if we are in another room and I say anything about the living room)
Bunny Rabbit (favourite toy who she gets and takes to bed)
Bed
Walkies 
Van (the daycare/doggy walking van that comes)
Toilet (I can no longer tell anyone I am off to the toilet, Lola thinks I am giving her a command and goes straight to the door)

I am sure there is more. J and I find ourselves communicating using our own special sign language at times.. We were taking about Stormont the other night (that's the park we take Lola to). Lola had been asleep.. Next thing she was up like a shot and went to the door. She wasn't the same the rest of the evening... Was so disappointed when the penny dropped that we weren't going. It's crazy how intelligent these guys are. I am always amazed.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good thread, I hadn't realised how many there are until I thought about it just now! Lola understands standard commands plus walkies, ball, stick, family names, 'into your bed' - if she has been naughty, treats, carrots, tail - when she jumps into car but leaves her tail sticking out, max - her brother's name, bedtime and birdies. Think that is about it. 

Words she claims not to understand: no jumping, down and calm down!! 😋


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

lol, Ruth, that is soo funny you have to spell words out in front of Lola, and yes there are words Coco pretends not to understand, like Bed time, or down.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Believe me there are many words she chooses to pretend not to know too! Lol. Hilarious! They are so intelligent. We both talk to Lola A LOT. I think that's why. She does put her mouth in to the funniest shapes when talking to us.. Nearly like she is trying to form words. It's hilarious. Will try and get a video. She's a talker!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We do lots of spelling in our house so as Lola and my youngest daughter don't understand us!! Unfortunately my eldest can spell now but she likes to be grown up and join in with the 'spy code' as she calls it!! We must all be mad, we train up our dogs and then it backfires on us 😄


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahaha...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth - Hope Lola is ok after her contraband chocolate x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone told me when I first got Millie, that dogs can understand up to 250 words !

Find Chris, or James, Charlie (all the family, she bounces around trying to find them).
Lolly (who is her bestest friend, more bouncing  )
Toy (which ever one is favourite at that time)
No Leg (Millie likes to hump my leg, saying this and she wont try, just looks sad  )
Garden (If she want to go outside, rushes to the door)

And loads of other words for when we're out walking. Its a good job I have a dog, otherwise I'm sure I would look like the batty lady who talks to herself


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine she is fine! She is soooo food orientated its crazy! I can't leave a coffee unattended either! She won't touch it if I am in the room but as soon as I turn my back she would be in there like a shot! Monkey! 

Ps sent you a PM


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake knows lots of words...
No humping
no biting
no potty inside....

Willow speaks her own special monkey language  

seriously though I never knew how incredibly smart and wonderful dogs could be before Jake and Willow. My hubby and I often refer to life in term of before J&W and after J&W. ( we were cat people in our other life)


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo already knows "go pee"
Since I'm living in the deep south, maybe I should have taught him "go tinkle" which is what a lot of people here say


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the fact that the cheekier dogs out there know 'no humping' / 'no leg'!

That made me giggle!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit seems to respond to words more than Honey and he seems to know so many especially anything to do with food, breakfast, dinner, carrots, etc and will respond to 'are you hungry?' He goes mad if you mention 'fox'! He also gets worked up if you say 'what's that?' and starts barking. They both respond to 'is Daddy home soon?' and Biscuit often goes to lie in the hall after that. They are so cute! x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger knows all the regular words .like want to go out /..no./.you hungry,,/wheres mommy/wheres your bone /and the word ready I say that when we are out side and it's time to go in/ and apple/and ice cream/


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Peanut butter, cookie, shut up ( I know, not nice), Leave it, Dinner, Breakfast, Yoga, Daddy, Mommy, walk, crate, grandma, grandpa, and a few of our friend's names.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly knows basic commands sit, stay, down etc...go get toy..bring it, drop it, off, etc........leave it she is not so good at lately


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw love this, apart from the general commands here's ours
Walkies 
Few family members names
Duck (fave teddy)
Ball
Treat
'Going in the car'
Night night (yes I say this every night)
'Go round' - she drops her toys in between the 2 sofas & barks until I say 'go round' and she does  
So clever x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly understands loads of words and phrases. Too many to list but most are similar to the ones already mentioned.

But her absolutely favourite word is 'Millie'! Millie is her cockapoo BFF. Whenever I say her name as maybe we are going to meet them or while at the park waiting for them and I tell her to look for Millie she starts frantically looking around trying to find her.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lets see.....
> Chicken as in wings
> Dinner....even though that's actually breakfast
> Ta - Tas ... That's walkies really
> ...


As I read down your list I saw Ta-Tas and I wondered if you were from 'upt' North and then I saw you were from Halifax. I'd forgotten we used to say that, however I can't remember if we said that to the dog or my nephew when he was a baby.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I forgot one more they both know "get busy". I have trained them to do their business by the dog bin as I enter the park. It amuses my dog walking companions no end!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jayded said:


> Ringo already knows "go pee"
> Since I'm living in the deep south, maybe I should have taught him "go tinkle" which is what a lot of people here say


Oh I like Go Tinkle. I was thinking of changing Millie's Toilet command, esp as she chooses to ignore it !


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Very good thread!!!!!! 

Any time I say to Minnie... 'Who's that....?' She goes mad! Or 'can you hear that' and the basics like others have said!

Also when she's with my mums Labrador and she's not eating her food I say 'go on Molly' so she runs to her food and eats it as she thinks Molly will eat it lol  
Dogs are funny things :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady seems to know the words...
Outside
Bed
Hungry
Chicken
Dad
Mum
Treat
and she knows all of her doggy friends by name too. she goes crazy if she hears the name Dyson or Gracie
She knows the word Wait, which is like stay, and leave it as well as other regular comands


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki knows most of the above (exchanging our family members names)
And of course she knows 'I love you - can I have a kiss?' 
Also knows 'yuck! get away from me you stinky poop eating poo'


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting thread! Binky knows

Ball
out
park
stick
treat
family names plus doggy day care ladies name
sit
down 
wait
dinner
bed
up
this way
go on then
ah (said in a sharp tone to stop her in her tracks)

Words she does know but has selective hearing over....
drop
leave

We too do the spelling thing in our house


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's main ones apart from sit, down etc. are:
Bedtime, water, dinner, breakfast, treat, hurry up/do a wee, fetch, give, ball, bunny, bonio, off, nothing for that (bad behaviour)
We don't say walkies but as soon as the boots come out the porch that's it, he goes bonkers!
The other night I sat down to groom him and he'd took his bonio off the sofa and I just said to OH where's jasper's bonio (keeps him busy and saves my finger when I'm grooming him) and jasper jumped off the sofa and fetched his bonio and jumped back on the sofa!
Donna- love the 'no humping' one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh I forgot about kisses...lady knows that one too...and she knows Thank you which means...please stop licking my face! lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh and the most important! Cuddle  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine have the selective hearing ones too! Dexter is not good on down, drop it or leave it!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy knows the usual basics plus:

Wait (instead of stay) 
You can take it
Dance (prompt dancing round in a circle on 2 legs!)
This way
Wanna go for a walk?
Cheese
In your bed
Up up - jump on sofa/bed/into car
Cat!!
Family names
Can I have a kiss (aww)
Numerous nicknames

Another clever thing he does is keeps going to the front door around 3pm when the girls are at school as if to remind me to pick them up!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hubby reminded me that Binky also knows 'reverse'! That is for when she is trying to get out of the door first, we say reverse and she walks backwards and stands behind you


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh these are great. 

Monty knows the basics, his favorites are:

Tats - our word for walkies
Walk - have to be very careful when staying tats or walk as he runs around the house with his lead in his mouth
Tinkle
Poo
Roll over
Where's Daddy?
Where's Duck? His fav toy
Chewie time - we sit in the evening on the sofa with a chew
Tunnel - his favourite at training classes is the tunnel will go through on command now from a standing start
Watch Me 
All our girls names and will go bonkers when any of them come around
Car
Hup - when I need him to get in the car
Lizzie - his dog walker/trainer
Bed
Where's my baby? - if I come home and he is with my hubbie - always greeted with lots of wagging body/tail and squeaking.

My husband always calls home when he has left work normally between 6.30 and 7pm. As soon as I put the phone down Monty will collect a toy of any description and wait at the top of the stairs (town house) until my husband gets home. How does he know it is him or is it the routine?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Individual words.......Max understands EVERYTHING we say. We hold entire conversations with him........


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Oh these are great.
> 
> Monty knows the basics, his favorites are:
> 
> ...


Ahh sounds like Monty is a very smart boy and I love how he waits for your husband following the phone call...aren't they just adorable 

xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re words*

Pushca does a sweet head to the side as if she is trying to understand every word I'm saying but she knows:
Walkies
Where's the scwoggies? ( squirrels)
Where's your lead?
Wee wee
Where's chicken? ( her fave squeaky toy)
Sit stay paw....


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re words*

:jumping::jumping:Pushca does a sweet head to the side as if she is trying to understand every word I'm saying but she knows:
Walkies
Where's the scwoggies? ( squirrels)
Where's your lead?
Wee wee
Where's chicken? ( her fave squeaky toy)
Sit stay paw....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> oh I forgot about kisses...lady knows that one too...and she knows Thank you which means...please stop licking my face! lol


Molly does kisses but she doesn't know when to stop  wish she could learn "thank you" ha!! She knows cookie means treat she get all worked up for that though


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good thread  

As well as the obvious commands, these are the one's I can think of off the top of my head:

Ball (have learnt never to say this to Obi unless I do intend to play ball with him as he won't relax until I do!)
Toys
Frog (the current fav toy)
Stick
Cornwall (both get very excited)
Car
Nicely and Gently (which ever I remember to say first..)
Up, up (meaning on to the sofa for a cuddle, they are only allowed on when I'm around)
Go play
Breakfast
Dinner
Lead
Bed


----------

